# Soft-Jerkrute mit abnehmbarem Handteil



## www.mbfishing.de (3. Januar 2010)

Für die Freunde des Soft-Jerkens biete ich einen Spezialumbau (Von Lutz Hülße) der Sharply-Ruten mit ausziehbarem Handteil an.

Die Rute kostet inkl. Umbau 58,00 €.

Weiteres unter 

www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=20&details=630192


----------

